# Hypothyroidism



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

I know that hypothyroidism is the thyroid not producing enough of the hormones thyroxine and triiodothyronine. But I still do not understand it.

Why does it happen? 

What can be done besides medicating for the rest of the dogs life?

Can this change through proper diet? 

Are there things to add to diet to help?

Are there holistic alternatives?

My friend has a dog who is currently being tested for Hypothyroid. Tucker as well, will be getting retested in July for Hypothyroid because his test results in the beginning of April were low, but he was sick so they want to retest to be sure. Nalah also shows a lot of the symptoms of hypothyroid. Most of this is explainable if I sit and think about it, but the dogs wont be going to the vet for a full blood work again until July/August. I am very curious about this topic and would love to have more information on it. Google isn't helping :/


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

From what I've experienced, its caused by different reasons based on the case. Genetics play a huge role, but so does nutrition and health BEFORE becoming hypothyroid. Some breeds of dog are more prone than others. Cases can be broken down into two groups, primary and secondary disease. Primary being cases that happen "naturally" that no matter the course of life (genetics, cancer), the thyroid degenerates. Secondary being cases caused by something in the environment like improper nutrition, certain medications, cancer treatments etc. 

Once the thyroid goes, there's nothing you can really do but medicate for dogs.


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

Coconut oil is supposed to help balance the thyroid, but I dont know if it would be much help with a dog who already has hypothyroidism.


----------



## bett (Mar 15, 2012)

don't know how similar humans are to dogs but-----my grandma had a screwed up thyroid, my aunt has a screwed up thyroid and i've been hypothyroid since my early 20's and on meds ever since.


----------



## BearMurphy (Feb 29, 2012)

i think some people supplement with kelp for hypothyroid issues because it has iodine. i'm not sure if it helps all cases because it may not always be caused by an iodine deficiency but i'm sure you holistic vet can tell you more about it


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Low thyroid is really a non-issue for Rebel. The medication is very cheap, I test him every six months and his levels are normal. If he has to be on lifelong medication, i sure don't mind giving him thyroid meds. I can get it for $5 a drug store, even, rather than pay for it at the vet.


----------



## Deaf Dogs (Apr 10, 2012)

My Springer had hypothyroidism her whole life. it wasn't expensive to treat, though now I know I would have tried Kelp, maybe been able to drop how much meds she got.


----------

